# xpel ultimate film vs the rest



## simon scientist (Oct 14, 2011)

folks, I am about to have paint protection film applied to my shiny new 335 xdrive coupe. I am aware of all the current film technologies and have come down to choosing between the xpel ultimate film and everything else  It seems from all I can read that this new film is the way to go... based on its "self healing" properties, lack of orange peel, fading, warranty. The only downside is cost. about twice that of 3m installed (for example a full front with 3m is quoted at $900, the xpel film is $1700). So... is it worth it...

2002 330xi retired
2012 335 xdrive... just entered service


----------



## pjp98z (Oct 28, 2010)

simon scientist said:


> folks, I am about to have paint protection film applied to my shiny new 335 xdrive coupe. I am aware of all the current film technologies and have come down to choosing between the xpel ultimate film and everything else  It seems from all I can read that this new film is the way to go... based on its "self healing" properties, lack of orange peel, fading, warranty. The only downside is cost. about twice that of 3m installed (for example a full front with 3m is quoted at $900, the xpel film is $1700). So... is it worth it...
> 
> 2002 330xi retired
> 2012 335 xdrive... just entered service


1. Are these price quotes from the same installer?
2. Is this 3M Scotchgard Film or 3M Ventureshield?

I would assume these prices are from different installers, as the bulk/raw paint protection films are not far apart in price. Usually when you see it is a noticeable difference in price, you are paying for the skills/reputation/service of an installer that ultimately determines the quality of appearance of the final installation.

3M has two films that are quite different in terms of orange peel texture, durability, warranty, and available sizes. Check with your installers to find out the specifics. For example, 3M Scotchgard is not offered in sizes larger than 48", so you would not be able to cover the whole hood in a single piece. Pricing of less than $1000 for full front end coverage (full hood, full fenders, bumper, etc) sounds a bit low compared to what I've heard, so it would be worth double checking.

When in doubt, ask to see physical examples of the installer's work with the product in question.


----------



## Annaki (Mar 18, 2011)

*Xpel Ultimate*

Just got my 2011 335d done with Xpel Ultimate today. I had the full front (entire hood), full fenders, mirrors, bumpers, headlights/foglights, rocker panels, panels behind rear wheels, and luggage area of the back bumper.

It looks fantastic! 10 yr warranty...self-healing...well worth it. A huge plus since I went directly to the manufacture (Xpel); I paid less than having it done through the dealership.

As the saying goes: "You get what you pay for!"

I suggest seeing if there is an Xpel manufacture by you and compare the price the dealer gave you verses going directly to the manufacture.


----------

